# Large softbox? Speed lights?



## Mach0 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I've been looking for a larger soft box. The majority of soft boxes for speed lights don't exceed 36 inches. I can be wrong but I haven't seen any.  I would want something to light the entire body. I planned on using two flashes inside of the box. Would a box for a monolight work? If so, what kind of speed ring will I need. I'm so close to making one but I need it to break down to put away after. I was looking at the fotodiox 36 inch octobox as well but I would want something longer. Thanks!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 9, 2012)

There are adapters for that...
ACB222SM Photoflex Accessory Hardware for X-Small LiteDome (fits most shoe mount flashes) This is in particular for the westcott small box, but I am seeing how it could be used and adapted.

Here's a great DIY set on flickr: DIY Project: Softbox Speedlight Adapter - a set on Flickr It looks much sturdier and probably a lot cheaper than any bracket/speedring combos I have ever seen. 

I know there are other products out there, but I haven't a clue where to look at this point. I am sure one of the guys will know.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 9, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> So I've been looking for a larger soft box. The majority of soft boxes for speed lights don't exceed 36 inches. I can be wrong but I haven't seen any.  I would want something to light the entire body. I planned on using two flashes inside of the box. Would a box for a monolight work? If so, what kind of speed ring will I need. I'm so close to making one but I need it to break down to put away after. I was looking at the fotodiox 36 inch octobox as well but I would want something longer. Thanks!



There are companies that sell mounts for light stands that a speed light will mount on and a speed ring will moun to that mount. As far as coverage, I think it would cover the entire thing due to the light bouncing around in the box, but you would probably lose more of your power than you would with a smaller box. It of course won't be as effecient or may not even have total coverage like a bare head in a softbox would, but most Dynalite heads and Profoto mono lights have built in reflectors and still manage to work with larger boxes; just make sure your speedlights are zoomed out all the way.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 9, 2012)

This is the one I was looking for, but it looks to be rather spendy and I'd be able to DIY something like that for maybe $30 Lightware Direct: FourSquare Block


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2012)

Why not use 2 smaller softboxes on top of each other like a strip box, then you can alter the ratio for different effects


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2012)

I lik the 50" westcott softbox for speedlights. It opens and fits like an umbrella and I use it for groups. Westcott Apollo JS Softbox with Recessed Front for Flash 2348


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. Gary, good idea and to piggy back off of village idiot's post, it might make more sense for even light  distribution. I made a strip box that is about 6"x 48"x 5". It works pretty good. I mocked it up with barn style doors to control spill and it works but the fall off is noticeable lol. I used a bare flash at 1/16 power to light the bottom of the legs up. Thanks again!


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 9, 2012)

CCericola said:


> I lik the 50" westcott softbox for speedlights. It opens and fits like an umbrella and I use it for groups. Westcott Apollo JS Softbox with Recessed Front for Flash 2348


What flash are you using? Are you using one or two?


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2012)

I have canon equipment. I have a 580ExII


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok thank you The 580 is strong. How does it do with that box? If I considered it, I would have to use two flashes. Lol


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2012)

You can use a strobe with it too. I have used my photogenic lights with it fine.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Mach0 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks. I haven't ventured into monolights yet. I might but still indecisive at the moment.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 13, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Thanks. I haven't ventured into strobes yet. I might but still indecisive at the moment.



You speedlights _are_ strobes.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 13, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I haven't ventured into strobes yet. I might but still indecisive at the moment.
> ...


Edit... I meant monolights. Thank you for noticing


----------

